# New to pressure washing



## Housepaintersottawa (Feb 5, 2012)

with a good detergent, how much pressure psi rating do u use to wash siding, exterior residential.

from body level at one footdistence.

with extension to higher areas.

what tips are used for each.

what is ideal psi and GPM for a painter, residential up to 2 story.

what would a painter use 1000 psi for, 2000, 3000, 4000.


----------



## Housepaintersottawa (Feb 5, 2012)

also wondering what the deal is with lead paint on exteriors.

houses before 1978 may have it?

how do you deal with it?

how do u know if it is lead paint?

how do you deal with it.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Search the site and google for PSI question. There has been 10 new threads on the subject lately. We dont worry about lead in Canada.....yet. If they can tax it we will get RRP!


----------

